# Knifflige Aufgabe im Adobe Illustrator



## _Alex_ (19. August 2010)

Hallo Leute

Heute morgen habe ich den Auftrag gekriegt, die Farbe eines Logos zu verändern (Es handelt sich um 3 Berge). Als Vorlage habe ich eine Adobe-Illustrator-Datei, die sehr viele Pfade hat (Siehe Bild). Nun möchte ich aus den sehr vielen Pfaden nur noch einen erstellen (bzw. halt 3), der die Berge umfasst, damit ich die Berge in einer Farbe haben kann.

Habe schon versucht, die Pfade anzuklicken (sind ja Gruppiert) und dann einfach die Wunscharbe zu wählen. Allerdings macht es dann den Hintergrund irgendwie auch farbig, so dass man dann die Berge und den Hintergrund nicht mehr unterscheiden kann und es ein einziges 4eck beibt. Ausserdem bringen mir ja dann die ganzen Pfade nix, nur unnötige Lade- und Speicherzeit 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese ganzen Pfade zu löschen, damit nur noch einer übrig bleibt?

Alex


----------



## smileyml (19. August 2010)

Eventuell sind sie nicht nur gruppiert, sondern als Schnittmaske oder zusammengesetzter Pfad angelegt?!
Zudem sehe die Pfade recht komplex oder auch wirr aus. Es scheint fast so, als ob sie nicht Illustrator entstünden. Vielleicht kann man nach der Auflösung aller Verbindungen der Pfade, selbige mit recht hoher Genauigkeit (98-99%) vereinfachen - natürlich sollte man aufpassen das sich das aussehen nicht markant verändert.

Viel mehr kann ich auf Grundlage der Beschreibung nicht sagen, dazu müsste man die AI-Datei schon vor sich haben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## _Alex_ (19. August 2010)

Hm das sieht tatsächlich nach ner Datei aus, die mit einem anderen Programm vektorisiert wurde.

Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, die Berge in ein Pixelbild umzuwandeln und dann nochmals "nachzufahren"? Stellt für mich denke ich kein grosses Problem dar, arbeite schon mehr als ein Jahr mit Illustrator.

Also ich sehe momentan keine andere Lösung, ihr vielleicht schon?


----------



## smileyml (19. August 2010)

Ich denke das ist die beste und schnellste Lösung. Ob du es als Pixebild umwandeln musst, ist aber eine andere Frage, da du ja mit strg+u (WIN) die magnetischen Hilfslinien ausschalten könntest.


----------



## ink (28. August 2010)

Moin
Ist zwar n bissl her aber ab CS4 funktioniert des so:
Direktauswahlwerkzeug -> ein Objekt auswählen (um die Farbe im Farbwähler zu haben) -> Auswahl -> Gleich -> Flächenfarbe

Damit wird jedes noch so kleines Fitzel mit der selektierten Farbe markiert und kann so auf einmal bearbeitet werden.

Pfade vereinfachen ist der simple Weg, eine genaue händische Nacharbeitung kann es aber nicht ersetzen, aber das schießt übers Ziel hinaus. 

Grüßle


----------



## _Alex_ (30. August 2010)

Hey

Hab sowieso CS2 und nicht CS4 

Trotzdem danke.

Habs jetzt einfach per Hand neu gemacht, hat nichtmal so lange gedauert. 

Einen schönen Tag


----------

